# [Help Please?] Changing the Background of Google Music Beta App



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,
So here's the deal: I can't stand how the background of the Google Music Beta app is "live" - it changes colors all the time, which is annoying to me and it causes the scrolling to become lagged. I don't have any experience with editing xml files, so if anyone could lend me a hand, I would really appreciate it. I just want to change the background to black. Let me know if you can help! Thanks!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Eh idk if thats a good idea, i dont have experience but i feel it cud cause some problemos


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm...no help from anyone?


----------



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

You -can't- change it. The app is closed-source.

You could change it, but you'd have to also figure out how to use something like APKtool (http://code.google.com/p/android-apktool/)


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really know how to use it, but I'll look into it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

I would suggest apk manager (which has apktool.jar in it with many other tools you are going to need)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=695701


----------

